# Seitenansicht von Trikot erstellen? Vorder und Rückseite vorhanden



## MannMann (11. Februar 2010)

hallo

ich bin noch neu mit photoshop und habe keine ahnung ob das überhaupt geht.

ich soll ein trikot gestaltn mit mehreren sponsoren. Ich habe die Vorder und die Rückseite jeweil als jpg, aber ein sponsor soll auf die seite dun das kann cih so nciht darstellen.

gibt es eine möglichkeit mit photoshop die seitenansicht herzustellen/errechen/zaubern?

gruß

mannmann


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de!

Zunächst möchte ich dich bitten, unsere hier gängige Netiquette - vor allem den Punkt mit der Groß-
und Kleinschreibung - zu berücksichtigen. Nimm dir einfach Zeit beim Schreiben. Deine Helfer 
machen das auch. 

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem: Nein, es ist in Photoshop nicht möglich ein 2D-Bild dreidimensional
zu drehen. Nun stehen dir verschiedene Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.
1.) du platzierst das Logo angeschnitten auf die Vorder- und Rückseite, damit der Auftraggeber
sich ein realistisches Bild davon machen kann. Vgl. hierzu dieses Beispiel.
2.) Du fotografierst oder suchst ein Bild einer Seitenansicht eines Trikots und platzierst darauf dann
das Logo. Beispiel: http://www.rot-blau.com/berichte/0910/trikot_0910/wuppertalersv_trikot_werbung_aermel_0910.jpg

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## MannMann (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo

ich werde mich bemühen mit der Rechtschreibung.

Also ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man mit dem Photoshop CS 4 auch 2 D Bilder zu  einem 3 d Bild machen kann.
Stimmt das? wenn ja gibt es ein Tut dafür.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,
nicht so ganz. CS4 kann 3D Dateien verarbeiten.
Früher gab es einen 3D Filter mit dem man Bilder über sogenannte Primitives drehen konnte. Später war er nur noch auf der Zusatzcd zu finden. Ob es diesen üebrhaupt noch gibt weiß ich nicht.
Aber stell dich doch hin, zieh dir ein Poloshirt an und mach ein Foto. Nun retuschierst du den Kragen und das andere Material auf dein Poloshirt. 
Ist zwar eine Menge Arbeit und mann braucht auch Routine in PS aber es geht.

Viel Grüße


----------



## Taft (17. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss es ist jetzt ein bischen Offtopic, aber ich glaube nicht das du ein Logo eines Sponsors überhaubt auf die Seite drucken lassen kannst! Ich habe selbst für mein Team bereits Trickots mit Logos und so gemacht und ich kann dir sagen: Drucken über Nähte ist nicht möglich Also es geht schon, aber der Druck wirs erstens unsauber und verzogen, und er löst sich nach kurzer Zeit auf!

Was geht ist, das du das Trikot vor dem nähen bedrucken lässt, das ist aber sau teuer!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Februar 2010)

Richtig, wenn es zweiteilig genähte Shirts sind. Es gibt aber auch dreiteilig genähte (Vorder- und 
Rückseite in einem Stück + 2x Ärmel), bei denen die Nähte am Innenarm angebracht sind.


----------



## Taft (24. Februar 2010)

Ich habe noch nie solche shirts gesehen.  
Ist aber interessant zu wissen, für das nächstemal wenn ich Jerseys bestelle!


----------

